# Anney & Bally 3rd in Qualifying Field Trial!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome!!! Hugest congratulations Anney!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Wow! Congrats Anney and Bally  you're quite the team.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> Congratulations Anney & Bally on your 3rd place in the Jacksonville Retriever Club Qualifying Field Trial!
> 
> For those that don't know, field trials are NOT pass/fail. They are scored and placements are 1-2-3-4, then Reserve JAM and JAM. JAM (Judge Award of Merit).
> 23 dogs started the field trial.
> ...


Great points, Alaska!
Let's give it a bit more color ...
* While there are 4 series, the judges ELIMINATE from further competition any dog that doesn't do well in a single series, i.e., it's single elimination.
* There were 25 dogs entered in the Qual and only 9 completed all 4 series to the satisfaction of the judges.
* Of the 25 dogs entered, 8 were handled by pros.

Anney and Bally ... JOB WELL DONE!

FTGoldens


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> Great points, Alaska!
> Let's give it a bit more color ...
> * While there are 4 series, the judges ELIMINATE from further competition any dog that doesn't do well in a single series, i.e., it's single elimination.
> * There were 25 dogs entered in the Qual and only 9 completed all 4 series to the satisfaction of the judges.
> ...


FT,
Great point on the pros handling all the other dogs that finished the field trial. Wow, that makes the 3rd place all the more wonderful. Good for Anney! She also shows her own dog in dog shows. That's also an area that so few owner-handlers compete.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love seeing this here - she certainly deserves the recognition. Bally is a wonderful dog but Anney's talent and dedication with training are really the impressive part of the equation to me. Congratulations Anney! Couldn't be more proud of you and Bally!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

FTGoldens said:


> !
> Let's give it a bit more color ...
> .....
> * There were 25 dogs entered in the Qual and only 9 completed all 4 series to the satisfaction of the judges.
> * Of the 25 dogs entered, 8 were handled by pros....


OK, not sure how I missed this bit of information = HOLY COW!!! That is beyond amazing. My girl is Bally's littermate, so I've always been a little biased - but wow, this is truly impressive. Thanks FTGoldens, good clarification.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Ok I'll be honest, it all sounds greek to me. However, I do get that this is a wonderful accomplishment for both Anney and Bally  . Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

FTGoldens said:


> * There were 25 dogs entered in the Qual and only 9 completed all 4 series to the satisfaction of the judges.
> * Of the 25 dogs entered, 8 were handled by pros.


To clarify, of the 9 who completed all 4 series, she was the only one who owner-handled?

It's very impressive nonetheless! Congratulations Anney and Bally!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Congratulations! That’s awesome!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

nolefan said:


> OK, not sure how I missed this bit of information = HOLY COW!!! That is beyond amazing. My girl is Bally's littermate, so I've always been a little biased - but wow, this is truly impressive. Thanks FTGoldens, good clarification.


Same here....Pilot is Bally’s son.


----------

